# New Hulk kit from Dragon?



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

*If* this is going to be good ole styrene....then I think I'll be buying.



http://www.dragon-models.com/html1/38105Hulk.htm


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

DAAAAANG...you and me both!


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Its simalar to the Toy Biz pose but not as dynamic. I'd buy a good Hulk kit


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

If it's a styrene model kit and not a prepainted collectible p.o.s., I'm in.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They're doing the whole movie Avengers gang (they advertised Iron Man first), but we can't figger out if they're models or prepainted figures.


----------



## dreadnaught726 (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks great. Start saving your money. If Dragon does the entire Avengers figure series, given their pricing history, you will need a second mortgage to afford the entire set.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

aurora fan said:


> Its simalar to the Toy Biz pose but not as dynamic. I'd buy a good Hulk kit




That's one problem I have with this. It looks like a great sculpt but if it's styrene.....it means we have yet another Hulk kit with his hands raised above his head in a similar pose to the Toybiz and MPC kits.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I want to see kits of the Helicarrier and the Quinjet. Wasn't Hasagawa doing Avengers kits as well?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I have not seen any indication that Hasegawa is doing Avengers figures. That would be totally out of their norm.

I doubt the Dragon figure is styrene. In the past Dragon did a couple Asian character figures and they were a mix of regular injection molded styrene, vacuform for some of the clothes, and vinyl for the heads and hands. Dragon's large 1/9 military figures were also vinyl with a couple injection molded parts like the helmet or boots.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I doubt they're all styrene too. Airfix did their recent Dr Who kits in vinyl and styrene. The body and arms of the Doctor and his companion were styrene but the head and hands were vinyl. 
Really stupid in my eyes but obviously not everyone thinks like me.  There is a poster from Dragon saying 1/9 plastic model but even if they're thinking of doing them in styrene now that could change....so I'm not getting my hopes up.

If they *are *all styrene then I'll be getting Hulk, Thor, Captain America and Iron Man for starters.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't know about that. I get the impression Hasagawa is branching out. They are doing the Shinden II jet for the Ace Combat Assault Horizon game.

http://www.hlj.com/product/HSGCW-03

Wouldn't be too much of a stretch to imagine them licensing the Quinjet.

I agree though, after reading the rumour a while ago there has been no mention since. Especially from Hasagawa.



djnick66 said:


> I have not seen any indication that Hasegawa is doing Avengers figures. That would be totally out of their norm.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

How'd they get a US license for Iron Man? I thought Moebius had a lock on that character.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

flyingfrets said:


> How'd they get a US license for Iron Man? I thought Moebius had a lock on that character.


Kits might not be sold in the US (like Revell's Star Trek kits) or perhaps since the Moebius kit is plastic and maybe this is a vinyl or pre painted figure it would be a different category of product?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Xenodyssey said:


> I don't know about that. I get the impression Hasagawa is branching out. They are doing the Shinden II jet for the Ace Combat Assault Horizon game.
> 
> http://www.hlj.com/product/HSGCW-03
> 
> ...


Hasegawa's been doing VERY nice Macross jets for a few years now too.
They don't do figure kits, though. I mean, aside form the occasional accessory set.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hasegawa just put out a 1/48 kit of V'ger


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Actually Hasegawa have done figures in the past.

They released a series of kits from Batman and Robin featuring Batman, Robin, Batgirl and Mr Freeze....I think they were 1/16th scale


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wow, I'd forgotten those, and didn't realize Hasegawa had made them!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I've got those Hasegawa Batman kits. I thought they were going to be normal injection styrene, but they're some horrible soft plastic instead.


----------

